# 2019 Rut Hunt Journal



## BaddFish

Hello Guys,
I'm officially on vacation the next 2 weeks and just like in years past, I always create a entry on here to update my N.E. Ohio rut hunts. (Ashtabula & Trumbull counties)

Feel free to enter your rut hunt activities on this! The more the better.

Shucks, I should be in the stand this foggy morning...but I needed to buy more steps as my two stands are not best for south winds. I'll be out all afternoon using my spider suit.
Getting into a buddys farm that I haven't hunted in over 10 years, its an overgrown pasture thats surrounded by standing corn fields and alfalfa. Gonna hunt the northern fringe and see whats going on there before I attack 'into' the thick stuff.

Good luck and I'll be back tonight posting an update (if theres anything good to report!)


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I have the 31st through November 17th off. Usually I take the last full week of October and first week of November off but decided to change it up this year. Glad I did with the weather early this week. Good luck BADDFISH I’ll post what I see on my vacation.


----------



## Shocker

8 bucks tonight all were chasing but does weren’t ready yet


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saw a 3-4 y/o standing over a doe in a fence row on my way home from work today around 4:20.


----------



## cement569

took a walk on the tow path here in summit co. this morning and saw a spike running around with his nose to the ground. so im thinking this weekend things are really going to pick up. gonna be cold so that will really put things in high gear


----------



## buckeyebowman

cement569 said:


> took a walk on the tow path here in summit co. this morning and saw a spike running around with his nose to the ground. so im thinking this weekend things are really going to pick up. gonna be cold so that will really put things in high gear


Yup! A nice cold snap around Halloween always seem to get thing kicking! My BIL has always maintained that Halloween time really gets it on! And I've seen evidence to support that.


----------



## bumpus

I live in Ashtabula county I got a picture a few nights ago of a very nice buck chasing a doe


----------



## FlyFishRich

Today is my oldest son's birthday and he turned 23 and in the last 23 years I have harvested 5 deer on his birthday......Rich


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well im tagged out on a buck but my spot is still active! Check out the times....that mature buck is already hooked up with a mature doe. If you look at the buck he's all postured up as well so it makes me curious on what buck was on the other side of him!


----------



## starcraft36

Got in the stand later yesterday evening. Had a fork move through about 5:15 before I had even pulled my bow up. I hit the grunt about 20 minutes later. After a minute or so I see a tree start shaking back and forth and hear a buck raking it pretty good. He then came in grunting to the base of my tree. A lot of attitude for a small buck. Was a neat encounter and first one to respond to the grunt call this year. Hoping the activity continues to trend upward.


----------



## DLarrick

Ill be heading to deer camp Friday the 1st and have the following week off. Weather is looking great so hopefully the action is as well.


----------



## BaddFish

I'm getting my butt kicked... East/South east wind have been terrible.
"Deercast" has been "poor" for 2 days and I believe it! 2 hunts in a row, and nothing.
Chased ducks this morning and plan on going this evening..

Cold weather is coming! I'll be out all afternoon tomorrow and try all day Friday/Sat/Sun


----------



## BrandonMiller526

October 28th, central Ohio. Shot what is probably my biggest buck to date, won't score till I get it back from taxidermist. I'm thinking 140-150, should of waited to take it to processor for a daytime photo. Best movement I had so far this year. Both this buck and a larger Buck were working scrapes, smaller bucks chasing but bigger ones know its not time yet. Probably 3-10 days from now should get it going. Time for saugeye and my first shot at a PA bear and deer tag.


----------



## Kenlow1

Everybody needs to be in woods this weekend, just got 4 different pics of 4 really nice bucks all shot in last 2 days from hunters I know-it's going to start getting good with cold front on way. Good luck, heading down south for 3-4 days.


----------



## TheKing

BrandonMiller526 said:


> October 28th, central Ohio. Shot what is probably my biggest buck to date, won't score till I get it back from taxidermist. I'm thinking 140-150, should of waited to take it to processor for a daytime photo. Best movement I had so far this year. Both this buck and a larger Buck were working scrapes, smaller bucks chasing but bigger ones know its not time yet. Probably 3-10 days from now should get it going. Time for saugeye and my first shot at a PA bear and deer tag.


That's a big "Bullwinkle" for sure. Congrat's. I'm hoping for one like that - he has been a semi-regular on camera this year.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I plan on hunting hard from now to Monday evening due to I'm finally having my shoulder surgery on Tuesday and will probably be done for the year.......Rich


----------



## Shocker

This buck bedded down in the middle of the field with a doe at the end of the night... I’d say older bucks are going to be “locked down” with does anytime now


----------



## 3goldens

Three sits since yday morning and have not seen a deer. NW ohio. Not sure whats up, they are hammerin the bait though.


----------



## Shocker

Some times bait piles can be nocturnal movement only


----------



## Shocker

Only way to know is have a camera on it that’ll tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Bluewalleye

Shocker said:


> Some times bait piles can be nocturnal movement only


I rarely hunt by my pile of corn that I freshen up every weekend. I put the camera on it just to see what kind of bucks maybe using the area. Unless I get good daylight pictures of a shooter on the pile, I never hunt it. What I do is figure out what direction the shooter is coming from or going back to after leaving or entering the pile. I Then hunt the trails accordingly. 
There is nothing worse then hunting a pile of corn in the evening and being stuck in the tree well after dark. Cause you don't want the deer to know you are there.


----------



## SelfTaught

Southern lorain county. Little bucks cruising & trying to chase. No big boys yet, all shooter bucks have been nocturnal except 1 pic on 10/22. 

Fingers crossed this weekend gets em up and moving!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Had small bucks cruise through at 9:15,9:37 and 10:15 this morning. Left the stand at 11:15 and saw a good one going across an open field on my way home. Didn’t pay any attention to my truck when I stopped 50 yards away as he crossed the road in front of me.


----------



## TheKing

Bluewalleye said:


> I rarely hunt by my pile of corn that I freshen up every weekend. I put the camera on it just to see what kind of bucks maybe using the area. Unless I get good daylight pictures of a shooter on the pile, I never hunt it. What I do is figure out what direction the shooter is coming from or going back to after leaving or entering the pile. I Then hunt the trails accordingly.
> There is nothing worse then hunting a pile of corn in the evening and being stuck in the tree well after dark. Cause you don't want the deer to know you are there.


Good advice. Sometimes they know you are there


----------



## TheKing

It has just begun in SW OH at Carmel Hills. This weather Rocks !


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Just rattled in this 3yo. The way he snuck in I’m hoping there might be a good one in the area.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Oh sweet. Live play by play from the field. I love it. That one has some really high main beams.


----------



## snag

I was out this evening and just after 6 I had a nice 8 point walk down the bean field no does around and he was cautious coming toward the woods I was in, started in on the trail I walked in on and did about face and went back out through the beans. The neighbor said they have seen some nice deer on camera after dark.. Saturday night it’s suppose to temperatures drop and some snow in the northern counties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdud

I'm on vacation next week. You guys are getting me fired up! Should be a great week to hunt. Good luck everyone! I'm hunting in Coshocton county.


----------



## buckeyebowman

TheKing said:


> Good advice. Sometimes they know you are there
> View attachment 328525


Let's face it. Deer are pretty cagy! They are just as good at patterning you as you are patterning them! They know who belongs out there in their woods!


----------



## Muddy

I had a great time today. I let the monster slip by at 8:30 this morning at 22 yards without getting a shot off(that will haunt me), and saw him again at 5:30. This deer has not been seen during daylight hours before today. I saw 5 or 6 other bucks, some of them more than once. Really good movement for the first few and last few hours of the day. I sat all day except from around noon until 2:00 when I walked back to my house for a lunch break.


----------



## Muddy

Yep, he haunted me all night last night. Very little sleep. Thank god for strong coffee. I’m off to a friends farm to hunt today. I’ll be back after the ghost tomorrow.


----------



## snag

Went back out for the evening again and after 5:30 I saw a four point come out into the bean field from the east ,went about fifty yards then turned and went right back to where he came out at a good trot. Maybe some does I saw a few weeks ago were in the area. Now I just need some to come into the woods I’m in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I hunted the morning and evening at a friends farm. This morning was mostly dink city cruising and pushing does. Tonight I saw all size class of deer up to 130”, about 8-9 bucks tonight and 8-10 does. The bucks were cruising hard tonight. The deer are hitting acorns big time. I haven’t seen hardly any acorns all fall until now. They are dropping like crazy. Both whites and reds. I watched deer eat acorns the entire time I was in the stand tonight. My buddy wasn’t in oaks and only saw a few does.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hunted a new stand for the first time this evening. No sightings but lots of rut sign. Pulled the card from the camera and had 9 different bucks on it. Some only a single picture others definitely resident bucks. 3 I hope to not see because of the temptation! Really solid bucks but need another year before they go on the hit list.


----------



## FlyFishRich

My middle son was texting this evening right down the road from the Fin Feather Fur in Ashland and he had a doe decoy out with some Tinks 69 on her rear and had a big 6 pointer came up to her and my son basically shot to soon while he was still walking and shot in front of him. He was so pumped when he called me then he called me back in 20 minutes and told me that he missed but he was just happy that he dragged the decoy and it worked well kinda. He'll be back out tomorrow....Rich


----------



## Bluewalleye

I am getting a lot more daylight pictures of 2 nice 10 points on my camera from this past week. I am off for 2 weeks and am looking forward. The anticipation is off the charts right now. Heading out with a buddy for the 1st hunts of the year. Will post what happens later today. Should be a beautiful morning


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Beautiful morning


----------



## crappiedude

Since I'm not hunting this year I love those treestand shots...thanks for sharing.
That's what I miss the most.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I hunted Friday and Saturday in Perry cty. The deer were moving all day and I saw two different 2 year old 8 pointers chasing and running with their nose to the ground. Saturday at 12:10 a very mature 10 pointer came through following the creek line. He passed at 50 yards and I never had a shot. This deer is at least 6 years old min as the other guy hunting the property has pictures of him for the last 4 years. Body still huge and healthy, but he is smaller antlered than the previous two years. I saw a dandy cross the road with his doe last night driving home about 8pm 10 miles south of Logan just east of 33. He was prime and had a beautiful typical 10 point frame and that neck so thick it looked like an extension of his chest! 

My buddy shot a fat 3 year old 9 pointer chasing a doe in Pike cty Saturday a little after 10am.

I'm headed back down tomorrow at 3am and camping and hunting until Weds evening.


----------



## sliver138

Took my 9 year old son this morning for his first time sitting in the ground blind. Had trails end out at about 30 yards. This buck came right up to it after my son let out 2 grunts. Very cool brow tines. My son did amazing finding the trail and finding the deer. Should change his name to blood hound. Hes hooked and can’t wait till next year when he’s able to hunt.


----------



## walleye 30

Awesome that is great experience.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hunted till 11 this morning, nothing but a couple yotes. Mowed yard and back in a different stand at 1:15. Was gonna sit original stand all day but calling for the wind to switch from west to the south. Were 2 yearling doe’s feeding on beans when I pulled up. Maybe mama’s with a buck!


----------



## Bluewalleye

Well I new it was going to be a gorgeous morning. Hunted till 11 am and while I had sort of a subdued hunt, my buddy who was 200 yards away had an awesome morning. He saw 5 different bucks with one going into the 150s he said. He had it at 20 yards. It is hilarious how chipmunks can sound like a heard of cows coming in, but a huge 250 lb deer can make no noise at all. lol
He wasn't able to get a good shot at the brute cause he didn't put his arrow in the crossbow all the way. So when he went to take the safety off, it wouldn't move. When he finally figured it out the buck had moved in enough thick stuff, he had no shot. 
We both saw the same 8 point chasing a doe around. I love to hear a buck grunting when chasing a doe. A noise that no call can duplicate. I had a big body deer come in from behind me, but when I turned to get my bow (which took like 3 seconds), I turned back around and I didn't see him again. No idea what happen. He wasn't moving fast, he was actually moving kind of slow. I kind of think he bed down right where I saw him. It was kind of a little thick area. Oh well a great way to get the 2019 deer season started. I have 2 weeks to figure out how to get in bow range of some of the big boys on the land we hunt.


----------



## Muddy

Long day in the stand. I’m wind burnt and wore out. Highlight of the day was a freight train of bucks on a doe at the end of the day. 6 bucks on a doe. They had a circus show going on. Probably the first hot doe around here. Everyone wanted in on it. Several buck fight during the show. All out at a distance.


----------



## Muddy

sliver138 said:


> View attachment 328837
> Took my 9 year old son this morning for his first time sitting in the ground blind. Had trails end out at about 30 yards. This buck came right up to it after my son let out 2 grunts. Very cool brow tines. My son did amazing finding the trail and finding the deer. Should change his name to blood hound. Hes hooked and can’t wait till next year when he’s able to hunt.
> View attachment 328835
> View attachment 328833


That’s great. Congrats.


----------



## Muddy

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Hunted till 11 this morning, nothing but a couple yotes. Mowed yard and back in a different stand at 1:15. Was gonna sit original stand all day but calling for the wind to switch from west to the south. Were 2 yearling doe’s feeding on beans when I pulled up. Maybe mama’s with a buck!


I watched 2 coyotes work all over the place this morning as well. They never got closer than 56 yards though, so no shot.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Muddy said:


> I watched 2 coyotes work all over the place this morning as well. They never got closer than 56 yards though, so no shot.


I never shoot them while deer hunting. Figure they aren’t worth ruining my hunt and besides I hunt the snot out of them in January and February. They don’t bother the deer around here this time of year. I’ve watched them come within 50 yards of deer feeding and they act like they aren’t even there. And arrows are expensive lol


----------



## squid_1

Hunted this past weekend outside Zanesville. Saw several small bucks working scrapes. Does still had young with them and no bruisers out yet. Most bucks didn't display anything other than playfullness. No nose down grunting or chasing. Things should get better as the week progresses.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Was driving around doing some recon work for about an hour and watched 3 bucks chase a doe across the road in front of me. All 2yo bucks with tongues hangin out the side of their mouths. Looked like the chase had been goin on for awhile. Nearest woods were probably 1/2 mile on either side of the road. 11:35am


----------



## BaddFish

I was late getting to my edge of cornfield stand this morning but got settled in and had a impressive 6 pter stroll by at 8:30... after he left I "practiced" pulling back my bow and discovered that my drop away rest wasn't letting my arrows go!!! I wanted to get down and get into the woods using the South wind...BUT had to go to bow shop and get drop away replaced...UGGGGHH!
I'm using the latest "Magne Drop", it has arms that hold the arrow still- which I love.
Lifetime warranty on those- so archery shop replaced with brand new one for free!.
I'm heading out again this afternoon, good luck guys!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Perfect day for the waterhole stand. South with blows my scent directly behind me over the water.


----------



## snag

A south wind today helps me to get my scent out over a swamp. Walking out last night about dark saw a deer standing in the bean field about 60 yards away looking at me , tail up and back over to private property. Good oaks over there, my woods got timbered out two years ago , so no food trees ,barely any trees to put a ladder on now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Slow evening today. Had a young 5pt stroll through around 3:30 followed by 3 does about an hour later. That wind had the trees whipping around pretty good! Hopefully the morning turns out better.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I had a good start today, that petered out after 9:30am. Was in my stand and ready at 6:30am and had a broken rack 8 point come in directly down wind of me. He fed around the area for 30 mins and then finally moved on. Had 2 other does come directly down wind to me as well. None of them had a clue I was there. 2 more does came in at different times and none of them had any bucks following them. Was a little disappointed in that. Sat until 1 pm and called it a day. Those final 3.5 hours were boooooring. lol Try again tomorrow after the rain is over. That is normally a good time to be in the woods...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I never shoot them while deer hunting. Figure they aren’t worth ruining my hunt and besides I hunt the snot out of them in January and February. They don’t bother the deer around here this time of year. I’ve watched them come within 50 yards of deer feeding and they act like they aren’t even there. And arrows are expensive lol


Yup! My BIL has hundreds of pics of deer in SE OH. The only thing I saw in those was the occasional pic of a lone 'yote! And they don't do much harm to the deer herd. And we would hear packs of them yipping and yapping up a storm! And yet, my BIL had deer galore to hunt, except in the years when the EHD took hold, and several years after! 

And I like what you said about cost! It is a consideration! Every time you launch an arrow down range, you are setting loose a 20 dollar bill at least!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Bluewalleye said:


> I had a good start today, that petered out after 9:30am. Was in my stand and ready at 6:30am and had a broken rack 8 point come in directly down wind of me. He fed around the area for 30 mins and then finally moved on. Had 2 other does come directly down wind to me as well. None of them had a clue I was there. 2 more does came in at different times and none of them had any bucks following them. Was a little disappointed in that. Sat until 1 pm and called it a day. Those final 3.5 hours were boooooring. lol Try again tomorrow after the rain is over. That is normally a good time to be in the woods...


I know what you mean by booooring! Not sure how I ever made it for hours and hours in a stand without a smartphone! Lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Slow rainy morning in the “rut” stand.


----------



## Bulldawg

This past friday , was good to me . Saw close to 20 deer in the morning , all small bucks chasing does around . Saw a big deer up on the hill, sent a couple grunts and a snort wheeze his direction . Luckily he came to the base of my tree at 14yds , he only went 60yds after the shot and piled up. Biggest buck to date in 25 years of bowhunting in Ohio .


----------



## Smitty82

Bulldawg said:


> This past friday , was good to me . Saw close to 20 deer in the morning , all small bucks chasing does around . Saw a big deer up on the hill, sent a couple grunts and a snort wheeze his direction . Luckily he came to the base of my tree at 14yds , he only went 60yds after the shot and piled up. Biggest buck to date in 25 years of bowhunting in Ohio .


Thats an awesome Buck! Congrats!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats on a great buck bulldawg.


----------



## sliver138

Wow. That’s a big boy


----------



## fireline

Nice Buck


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Bulldawg said:


> This past friday , was good to me . Saw close to 20 deer in the morning , all small bucks chasing does around . Saw a big deer up on the hill, sent a couple grunts and a snort wheeze his direction . Luckily he came to the base of my tree at 14yds , he only went 60yds after the shot and piled up. Biggest buck to date in 25 years of bowhunting in Ohio .


Absolute hog Bulldawg, way to go!!


----------



## Muddy

Nice buck. Deer are moving. I saw good midday movement today as well. My nemesis walked by at 10:55 this morning at 55 yards bird dogging. I grunted at him probably 6 times in desperation to turn him. He never even lifted his head.


----------



## EyeGottem

Bucks are on the move in Noble County had three cross the road driving in this morning. No monsters but good to see the activity.. It’s pouring rain right now I’ll hopefully hit the stand and check the cameras this afternoon....It’s my first time having 4 days to hunt the rut should be interesting


----------



## halfrack

The bucks are seeking and chasing in Northern geauge county. I was in the tree Tuesday evening and had 6 does come in down wind the lead doe caught a little wind of me and they all turned around and went back the way they came. Then a very nice 8 point came in the same way they came. He was smelling where they were then started making a scrape . So i decided to grunt he started coming toward me while rubbing trees. He got 20 yards down wind and looked right up in the tree at me then walked away broad side. So i drew back and thought about shooting him but didnt was going to stop him but didnt . Then he was at 40 yards and made another scrape and a rub. Then just walked away suprise he acted so calm after staring me down. I just want something bigger for the wall . I might regret not shooting but oh well. Then tonight at almost 5pm had two bucks chase a doe but all i could do is see there bodies with the snow being on. and they were like 80 yards. But the second buck came through like 2 minutes later and sound like a horse coming through the woods and had a very big body. So will be back in the same area in the morning but have to wait till day light so i can find a tree to go up. because i haven t been in a tree in that part of the woods. Sorry so long winded..


----------



## buckeyebowman

He just saw something unusual for him in a tree. Doesn't mean that he knew you were human. Unless they smell you, or see you move, you have a chance.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Been uneventful for the most part while sitting in the trees. It’s on my way to the woods or after leaving the woods I’m seeing the big boys everywhere! Most of my woods are within 15 minutes of the house and I’m seeing anywhere from 1 to 5 shooters every time. Most are standing over doe’s which seems odd this early in the game. I purposefully take my 2 weeks vacation this time of year because it “should” be the searching phase of the rut. Doesn’t seem that way this year, or maybe with these cooler temps the bucks just feel more comfortable being out during daylight hours. I just keep telling myself to calm down it’s gonna happen. 8 wonderful days spent, 10 days left!


----------



## fastwater

A stud for sure Bulldawg.
Congrats!!!


----------



## Shocker

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Been uneventful for the most part while sitting in the trees. It’s on my way to the woods or after leaving the woods I’m seeing the big boys everywhere! Most of my woods are within 15 minutes of the house and I’m seeing anywhere from 1 to 5 shooters every time. Most are standing over doe’s which seems odd this early in the game. I purposefully take my 2 weeks vacation this time of year because it “should” be the searching phase of the rut. Doesn’t seem that way this year, or maybe with these cooler temps the bucks just feel more comfortable being out during daylight hours. I just keep telling myself to calm down it’s gonna happen. 8 wonderful days spent, 10 days left!


I disagree completely... now every spot is different but this time of the year in northwest Ohio the biggest bucks in the area always have the first does... I seen breeding happening the last day of October now that’s quite early but I’m sure she was the first doe in heat and guess which buck was doing the breeding... yep you guessed it the oldest biggest buck on the farm the one I’m after been hunting ever since and he’s been with a doe every time however the 3 year olds and younger are always out searching but the last week in October is when I see the “mature” bucks out looking by mature I’m talking 4+ years of age... once November hits the oldest bucks will typically be with a doe till rut is over with the exception of the one day he spends searching between the doe he just got done with and the doe he’s looking for which won’t take long for him to find


----------



## durpdurp41

It's finally on boys and girls. I've been seeing deer of all sizes chasing for the past two days. My dad was lucky enough to harvest this big boy this morning.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Excellent buck!!!


----------



## Bluewalleye

That s a great buck 41. I notice the snow on the ground. Are you up around the snow belt area with that buck?
Today is the 1st time all week I didn't see one buck. Saw 4 lonely does and that was it. I am down in newcomberstown. Man it was cold out this morning. And to see 4 different does at about 125 yards away was a tough sit for sure.. LOL


----------



## BaddFish

Congrats for all bucks taken! 
I on the other hand seem to be in the "day care center" for deer.
Ive got nothing but yearlings and a spike, tonight I had a big doe stroll by like nothing was going on.. uggghhh.
No bucks in sight.
Ive got tomorrow left and I'm gonna give her h*ll!
Plan on bringing Clyde my buck decoy along, use all the scent crap that I have
and I'll be split between a CRP and standing cornfield... Sounds good- right? LOL
I hope so.


----------



## durpdurp41

Bluewalleye said:


> That s a great buck 41. I notice the snow on the ground. Are you up around the snow belt area with that buck?
> Today is the 1st time all week I didn't see one buck. Saw 4 lonely does and that was it. I am down in newcomberstown. Man it was cold out this morning. And to see 4 different does at about 125 yards away was a tough sit for sure.. LOL


Medina county. We got about an inch of snow last night. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I put 11 hours in today. I took a break from 1:30-2:30 to walk back to the house for lunch. Hot lunch tasted pretty good after a cold morning. Nothing but young bucks and does all day. I could have killed a pile of deer, just no shooters. Saw one buck mid day today, a nice heavy 2.5 year old 8 point that just appeared at 10 yards-never made a sound coming in or leaving. All other deer movement was first 2 hours or last 2 hours of the day.


----------



## Bulldawg

Thanks guys , my best buck in 25 years of bowhunting in Ohio . There have been a ton of great bucks shot in Ohio this season . I saw zero rutting activity until the day I shot my deer . Since then I have seen hardly any rutting activity trying to fill a doe tag. Congrats to everyone on their deer


----------



## BaddFish

I had 3 does at 30yds tonight...no bucks in sight.. i was in THICK stuff too..
I literally have not see a buck any better then a 6 pter this year, hunting two crop farms and two big woods.. I need to go back to deer hunting school or find nw properties!
Good luck guys, I won't be back out until Next friday


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shocker said:


> I disagree completely... now every spot is different but this time of the year in northwest Ohio the biggest bucks in the area always have the first does... I seen breeding happening the last day of October now that’s quite early but I’m sure she was the first doe in heat and guess which buck was doing the breeding... yep you guessed it the oldest biggest buck on the farm the one I’m after been hunting ever since and he’s been with a doe every time however the 3 year olds and younger are always out searching but the last week in October is when I see the “mature” bucks out looking by mature I’m talking 4+ years of age... once November hits the oldest bucks will typically be with a doe till rut is over with the exception of the one day he spends searching between the doe he just got done with and the doe he’s looking for which won’t take long for him to find


I have read this before. When you are out scouting and finding early scrapes, those are older bucks making them! They have been through this, and want to get their sign out there early. Besides, most bucks are ready to go before the does are! Kind of mimics human behavior doesn't it! I have also read that the does decide who they will mate with, unless there is no other alternative. All of the ladies want the big stud! 



Muddy said:


> I put 11 hours in today. I took a break from 1:30-2:30 to walk back to the house for lunch. Hot lunch tasted pretty good after a cold morning. Nothing but young bucks and does all day. I could have killed a pile of deer, just no shooters. Saw one buck mid day today, a nice heavy 2.5 year old 8 point that just appeared at 10 yards-never made a sound coming in or leaving. All other deer movement was first 2 hours or last 2 hours of the day.


I would beg to differ. I think you saw a "pile" of shooters that day. But my outlook is one that is NOT a trophy hunter. I am a meat hunter! I love venison! Give me a fat middle aged doe broadside, I'm whacking it. They eat a lot better than some old, tough, rutty buck!


----------



## Muddy

Deer were in the move yesterday morning. I saw 13 different does and 8 of them come within 20 yards(all walking down the same trail headed north). I saw 4-5 young bucks, a couple walked right under me. Action was non-stop until 10:15. I sat until noon, took a lunch break and set muskrat traps, then back on stand at 3:00. I saw about 4 deer in the afternoon, I only saw 1 small buck who was marching. I didn’t see a mature buck all day. Mornings have been may better for me the last couple of days. Time to do it again today. I know that I have at least two big deer around, but I haven’t seen anything big for the last few days.


----------



## Muddy

buckeyebowman said:


> I have read this before. When you are out scouting and finding early scrapes, those are older bucks making them! They have been through this, and want to get their sign out there early. Besides, most bucks are ready to go before the does are! Kind of mimics human behavior doesn't it! I have also read that the does decide who they will mate with, unless there is no other alternative. All of the ladies want the big stud!
> 
> 
> 
> I would beg to differ. I think you saw a "pile" of shooters that day. But my outlook is one that is NOT a trophy hunter. I am a meat hunter! I love venison! Give me a fat middle aged doe broadside, I'm whacking it. They eat a lot better than some old, tough, rutty buck!


I’m not a trophy hunter. I just love deer hunting. I could have tagged out weeks ago, but what fun would that be? I’d rather spend time in the woods and watch the show. When I kill a buck I want it to be a deer that I’m excited about. You only get 1 a year. Killing little bucks doesn’t get me excited. I eat venison every day of the year. I’m a meat hunter.


----------



## Uglystix

Chasing a doe across 700 in Hiram at 5:30 today. Anyone recognize him? Lol


----------



## Muddy

I saw 3 different bucks standing over hot does this afternoon in fields on my way home from work.


----------



## Bluewalleye

That is a kool picture stix. Pretty 8 point as well.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

When was the last time it looked like this in the middle of the rut?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Well I finally laid eyes on my target buck at this location. All I’ve seen of him up to now we’re trail cam pics of him and all at night time. Watched him dog a doe for a little over an hour this morning. All over the woods till she finally busted across the field to the next wood lot taking my buck with her. He sure was purdy running around in the snow.


----------



## M.Magis

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> When was the last time it looked like this in the middle of the rut?
> View attachment 330129


We had about 4" of snow about 3 years ago. Maybe not middle of rut, probably the second half. I remember it was before Thanksgiving, because Thanksgiving week is traditionally my favorite week of the rut. Rut activity for me screeched to a halt and all mature bucks I saw were focused on food only.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Been sitting here since 1pm. Haven’t even seen a squirrel. Starting to get a headache from all the white!


----------



## M.Magis

Deer were everywhere around here tonight, but wind was bad so I decided to abort after the first seven deer spooked. Neighbors field was loaded too, but only one small buck. Saw a nice one bedded in the middle of an open field on way home from work. Our giant eight pointer was out with his lady last night, but must have moved on now. The warm up will get deer moving later in the week I think.


----------



## Muddy

Mike-Did you see much? I drove around Delaware, Knox, and Morrow Counties all afternoon for work. I only saw two does. When I came home a doe was standing in my back yard in broad daylight. She just stood around. They typically only do that in the yard when they are hot and have a buck on them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Muddy said:


> Mike-Did you see much? I drove around Delaware, Knox, and Morrow Counties all afternoon for work. I only saw two does. When I came home a doe was standing in my back yard in broad daylight. She just stood around. They typically only do that in the yard when they are hot and have a buck on them.


I didn’t see a single deer while on stand. Saw a decent buck in route to property this afternoon. Was headed up a fence row into the wind. Only 4 sets of tracks goin by my stand and the snow has been on 2 days.


----------



## Muddy

Tomorrow’s sun and warmer temps should make for a good afternoon. I’m hoping to get out.


----------



## Uglystix

Drove from Alliance to Morgantown Wv and back today and only saw a coyote standing in the middle of a field. Weird, I was thinking that I would see some chasing but I guess they’re locked down.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Uglystix said:


> Drove from Alliance to Morgantown Wv and back today and only saw a coyote standing in the middle of a field. Weird, I was thinking that I would see some chasing but I guess they’re locked down.


Just check your calendar for the date. What is it? November 13th! That's mid-November. And most of the really good bucks will be locked down. Not all of them, but your odds of seeing one are significantly reduced. There is no such thing as "all or none" in nature!


----------

